
How Genius annotations undermined web security - kiyanwang
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/25/11505454/news-genius-annotate-the-web-content-security-policy-vulnerability
======
unimpressive
I'm reminded of how in the original vision of hypertext, links would be a
layer over the content rather than baked into it.

So a product like web annotator would just be natural, rather than something
requiring a whole new intermediary and hacks to work.

